# Just had some bad news



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OH and myself have both have had bad colds, well Tuesday night I was really ill and was taken into hospital when OH came to see Wednesday Morning and nearly fainted so they have so decided to admitted him. They have done a scan on him and found a cancerous tumor just above the bowel, they said with the size of it they believe it been growing for about 2 years. So now his seeing the surgeon tomorrow to talk about where we go from here. So I'm back home on my own worried to death.

Sorry just needed someone to talk to as it there's is only the two of us.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my goodness! How terrible! All paws crossed this is operable and treatable with chemo. xxxxxxx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh Happy Paws, that's terrible news.Lots of love and prayers.xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh HP, I’m really sorry to hear this. I’ve got everything crossed for you both x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank You I'm still in shock and sitting here in tears.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I'm really sorry to read this HappyPaws. Best wishes that it's operable and treatable.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Really sorry to hear that @Happy Paws the hospital staff will do everything they can to help.
When you got over the shock a bit and you all know what's what Macmillan are good to go to for support and advice


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh My. I hope the prognosis is good. Your lovely hubby, how is he coping?

Do you feel better health wise?

As always, if you need to chat, I'm here. I'm dealing with something similar with a life long friend


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this awful news; you must feel devastated. The positive thing is that he came to see you in hospital and was seen as soon as he felt bad and had a scan (otherwise he might still be on a waiting list). I wish you both well.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

HarlequinCat said:


> Really sorry to hear that @Happy Paws the hospital staff will do everything they can to help.
> When you got over the shock a bit and you all know what's what Macmillan are good to go to for support and advice





rona said:


> Oh My. I hope the prognosis is good. Your lovely hubby, how is he coping?
> 
> Do you feel better health wise?
> 
> ...


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh HP I'm so sorry, I hope he is ok and that you are ok, my best friends Mum was diagnosed with a bowel cancer, she had the lump removed and a colostomy bag fitted, didn't have the chemo as she had one round and didn't do well with it but she is screened every 6 months and she is still clear 5 years later and is living life completely and fully.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read this. I can't imagine how you are feeling. It sounds like he has all the support he needs with you by his side x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I am so sorry HP.
Wishing you both the best.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Thinking of you and keeping everything crossed.


----------



## EmeraldX (Apr 28, 2019)

That sounds really terrible! I'm wishing you the best for everything. Hope things can turn around.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

UI am so sorry to read this
I hope he can be helped and retuned home to yousoon


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank You All for your support, you have know idea how much it means to me.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh blimey @Happy Paws I'm sorry to hear this. Thinking of you both.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

So sorry Happy Paws I have everything crossed for you it's treatable. I hope your ok I wish I could give you a hug.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

So sorry. Thinking of you. I know exactly how you are feeling and my heart goes out to you.
Let it all out, then dig in deep and weather the storm. Fight the good fight with everything you have.
People beat the beast and I’m rooting for your hubby.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry to be reading this, especially after your own admittance to hospital. 

Wish the prognosis is good, and my thoughts are with you


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Oh my goodness Happy paws, I am so very sorry to hear this. 
My thoughts, prayers and very best wishes are with you both. 
Sending hugs.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2019)

Oh I’m so sorry.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

My gosh! What a huge shock for you both!

So sorry to hear this. I have everything crossed for you. 

((Hugs))


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

What a shock. Hope it can be treated easily and that he gets well quickly. Tell him to kick those rogue cells out of the park; he is stronger than any tumour.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh @Happy Paws I am so sorry to hear this , more and more people are beating Cancer these days 
so keep strong , everything crossed it is operable and treatable and your OH is soon back home where he belongs


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

So sorry to hear this - must be very scary for you both. 

Everything crossed they can take it away and the prognosis is good.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear this .


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your husband HP, they can do wonderful things these days and it sounds like they have diagnosed him nice and quickly. Hopefully they will soon be able to tell you what type of treatment he will need and get it started. Hope you are managing OK at home.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Don't panic, Cancer isn't automatically a disaster it is very treatable in many cases. I know I had cancer in 2005 mine was a poor survival type of breast cancer at the time. Surgery, chemo and radiotherapy and I'm still here enjoying life. 

I had a consultant tell me that eventually, cancer will be like diabetes where it is a chronic condition that you just treat.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

@Happy Paws I am so very sorry. I cannot imagine how you must be feeling. I hope you get more news from the hospital really soon so you both know next steps, the not knowing can be really scary. Keeping talking to us, we are all hear to listen x


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

I`m so sorry to hear this HP, the waiting to hear what the plan is going to be is worse in my opinion, when you have a prognosis and a plan of action somehow that gives a renewed strength. Very best wishes to you both x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Sorry to hear about your husband HP, they can do wonderful things these days and it sounds like they have diagnosed him nice and quickly. Hopefully they will soon be able to tell you what type of treatment he will need and get it started. Hope you are managing OK at home.


Thank You. I'm feeling better I think I've cried myself out. He has just phone me and we have had a chat and we are feeling a little better now we have got over the shock, just waiting to see what they say tomorrow.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just spoke to my Hubby and I told him it on here and he says thank you all to for your messages of support.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

How are you today? It will take a while to sink in. Thinking of you both.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Just a little info which may help you a little over the next few weeks. My friend had to have many hospital visits and the local community cars have been excellent for this.

Hope you are feeling a little stronger this morning.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

I am so sorry HP what a shock you have had to deal with at least with him seeing a surgeon today it must be operable which is good news.Where we have our caravan an 83 yr old gentleman was diagnosed with bowel cancer 2 Summers ago he had an op and needed a colostomy bag which he managed really well ,last year he had the colostomy bag reversed he is doing great .At least today you will know what you are facing I would make notes of what you want to ask as I know when the surgeon is in front of you your mind will go blank
How are you feeling after your admission to hospital,I know you have a lot of worry at the moment but you really need to look after yourself as well :Kiss


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I didn't sleep very well and could feel better, OH just phoned and he had a bad night and isn't feeling very well this morning, so hoping they give him something to help. I can't go to early as we are have an important parcel delivered and we have missed two delivers so I'm waiting this morning hopefully it come by then.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Thinking of you


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Thinking of you both today, hope they manage to help OH be more comfortable and give you an idea of the plan.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Thinking of you both today x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thinking of you both.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Update...

His home, they gave him 4 pints of blood and his feeling much better, the tumor is very big and surgery is the only option. We waiting for a appointment to see the consultant and he explain everything.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't come on general chat much. 
I'm so sorry to read this @Happy Paws, my mum has also recently been diagnosed with lung cancer so know exactly how you feel & in the same position waiting to see the consultant regarding surgery. 
Thinking of you & your OH xx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Tillystar said:


> I don't come on general chat much.
> I'm so sorry to read this @Happy Paws, my mum has also recently been diagnosed with lung cancer so know exactly how you feel & in the same position waiting to see the consultant regarding surgery.
> Thinking of you & your OH xx


Sorry to hear about your Mom, It's hard having to wait, your mind is going round in circles.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Aw HP i am so sorry to be reading this. My thoughts are with you and your hubby. xxx*


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> Sorry to hear about your Mom, It's hard having to wait, your mind is going round in circles.


Thank you it certainly does.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Pleased he is home with you and he feels better

Hope it is soon resolved and he gets the treatment he needs

Lots of good thoughts coming your way and hugs


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry to hear your sad news too @Tillystar my thoughts are with you


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Sorry to hear the horrible news. x It's a very worrying stressful time for you both. Remember, so many people beat cancer now, but we only hear the worse stories, not the positive ones.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Good to hear he is home and feeling better after his blood transfusion. Hope the appointment comes through soon. I worked on a bowel surgery ward as a staff nurse for many years so understand what a worrying time it is so do shout if you need anything explaining.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

xxxxx


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Glad to hear your husband is home and feeling much better. 
I hope the appointment comes quickly and the surgery goes well.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He's feeling OK today a little tried but he had a good nights sleep and he has just had dinner and is watching the football.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> He's feeling OK today a little tried but he had a good nights sleep and he has just had dinner and is watching the football.


Good to hear 

How are you? Don't forget to look after yourself too. (Bungo sends cuddles and licks)


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> Good to hear
> 
> How are you? Don't forget to look after yourself too. (Bungo sends cuddles and licks)


I'm not to bad, I'm going to put the TV find some rubbish to watch and go to sleep. Thank Bungo for me cuddles and licks are the best thing in the world.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> I'm not to bad, I'm going to put the TV find some rubbish to watch and go to sleep. Thank Bungo for me cuddles and licks are the best thing in the world.


I hope you got / are getting some sleep now. Bungo says your welcome and there are plenty more where they came from


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

@Happy Paws me and archie send you lots of love and hope you both are well soon ....thinking of you both xxx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank You All, it's really stressful at the moment,


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hang in there and try to stay positive. 
It’s hard but I’ve seen the difference it makes.
Hope the operation does the trick and the beast is sent packing.
Sending lots of positive healing vibes your way.
Take care of yourself.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

lullabydream said:


> Sorry to hear your sad news too @Tillystar my thoughts are with you


Thank you


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Dear HP, just seen your post, I am so sorry you both going through such hard times.

I wish you both the best outcome and that surgery will be successful and recovery goes smoothly.

Sending lots of best healing of vibes, hope they can work on our humans too.

Hugs.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

So pleased hubby is home it's good news that he's eating,hope it helps you feel a little better when you see the consultant


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

niamh123 said:


> So pleased hubby is home *it's good news that he's eating*,hope it helps you feel a little better when you see the consultant


Unfortunately today everything his eating is going straight though him, we the it's all the drugs they put in him and the antibiotics his taking, but he is feeling OK in himself.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

So pleased he is feeling okay in himself,such a pity everything he is eating is going straight through him
How are you doing now apart from the worry you are obviousely going through


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

niamh123 said:


> So pleased he is feeling okay in himself,such a pity everything he is eating is going straight through him
> *How are you doing now apart from the worry you are obviousely going through*


Thank You...since coming home from hospital myself I'm feeling much better and my breathing is much better.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Good news you must remember to look after yourself


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> Unfortunately today everything his eating is going straight though him, we the it's all the drugs they put in him and the antibiotics his taking, but he is feeling OK in himself.


Keep an eye on that, if it continues do speak to the doctor as he could quickly get dehydrated/electrolyte imbalance if it continues.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your husband. 

Sending love and best wishes to you both xx


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Hope you are both feeling better ans hubbies tummy has settled down by now

Take care of yourselves, good wishes coming your way


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> Hope you are both feeling better ans hubbies tummy has settled down by now
> 
> Take care of yourselves, good wishes coming your way


Thank You... he is feeling a little better his tummy at last is settling down.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Great news at least now it's staying in his tum he's getting all the nutrients from his food


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

All the best and lots of healing vibes...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I've only just seen this, so sorry to hear your hubby is poorly HP x My FIL & my Auntie both had bowel cancer, they both had surgery to remove growths & have both made really good recoveries. My Auntie has to wear a colostomy bag but my FIL had his successfully reversed. I hope with all my heart everything goes as well for your OH & he makes a full recovery x


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Hope you are recovering from your illness Happy Paws. Luckily your huddy's tumour got picked up so quickly. Hope his treatment starts asap. Sending all good wishes for full recovery.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Can only echo what others have said. Vibes sent for a positive outcome x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We have just had a phone call from the hospital and we have to see the consultant next Tuesday so things are starting to move and we'll know more about whats going to happen.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Great news thank goodness they are not messing around getting you a consultant appointment


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> We have just had a phone call from the hospital and we have to see the consultant next Tuesday so things are starting to move and we'll know more about whats going to happen.


Glad its not too long to wait. How is he feeling now?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Glad its not too long to wait. How is he feeling now?


He's feeling better than he done for sometime, I think it something to do with all the drugs they pumped into to him. He is terrified about what they are going to do to him, he has a fear of hospitals.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> He's feeling better than he done for sometime, I think it something to do with all the drugs they pumped into to him. He is terrified about what they are going to do to him, he has a fear of hospitals.


If he tells them I'm sure they will take extra care to explain everything carefully to him. Once he knows what type of surgery he is going to have and when he can start to prepare himself. Some hospitals also have specialist bowel cancer nurses so it might be worth asking if there is one he can chat to.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Glad to hear he's feeling better in himself. Will be thinking of you next Tuesday too as that's the day my mum also goes to see the consultant too.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> If he tells them I'm sure they will take extra care to explain everything carefully to him. Once he knows what type of surgery he is going to have and when he can start to prepare himself. Some hospitals also have specialist bowel cancer nurses so it might be worth asking if there is one he can chat to.


I think the more they tell him the more frightened he'll be. They have already have specialist nurse we meet her just before he came home, she told us when we see the consultant she'll be there as well.



Tillystar said:


> Glad to hear he's feeling better in himself. Will be thinking of you next Tuesday too as that's the day my mum also goes to see the consultant too.


I'll be thinking of you as well,


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> I think the more they tell him the more frightened he'll be. They have already have specialist nurse we meet her just before he came home, she told us when we see the consultant she'll be there as well.
> 
> I'll be thinking of you as well,


It can be quite hard to get the balance right of making sure the patient knows what is going to happen and has the opportunity to ask questions/discuss fears and going too far the other way and making them even more anxious. It might help him to write down on some paper the main things he is frightened about so that he can run through those with the nurse.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> It can be quite hard to get the balance right of making sure the patient knows what is going to happen and has the opportunity to ask questions/discuss fears and going too far the other way and making them even more anxious. * It might help him to write down on some paper the main things he is frightened about so that he can run through those with the nurse*.


Thank You, that's a good idea.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Will be thinking of you and your other half on Tuesday. Hope the consultation goes well, and at least he will have a familiar face with the one he saw before being there too


----------



## Arnie83 (Dec 6, 2014)

Just seen this HP. Best wishes to you and hubby.

My MiL has recently had an operation for bowel cancer and after a month or so is up and about as though nothing ever happened. Last Sunday we had a party for her 90th birthday and she was the life and soul of it. 

The scariest things are always in our imaginations, so it's got to be best for him to ask about his fears, because some of them will surely be eased.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I’m so sorry! Keeping everything crossed that he will be okay.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Arnie83 said:


> Just seen this HP. Best wishes to you and hubby.
> 
> My MiL has recently had an operation for bowel cancer and after a month or so is up and about as though nothing ever happened. Last Sunday we had a party for her 90th birthday and she was the life and soul of it.
> 
> The scariest things are always in our imaginations, so it's got to be best for him to ask about his fears, because some of them will surely be eased.


I'm so glad your Mil is doing so well, hearing about her has made me feel much better.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I have no useful advice but wanted to let you know that you're in my thoughts.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Thinking of you both today x


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Tillystar said:


> Thinking of you both today x


Me too
Hope all works out well for you both


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hope your ok HP x


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Hope hubbys appointment goes well will be thinking of you both today


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Tillystar said:


> Thinking of you both today x





Bisbow said:


> Me too
> Hope all works out well for you both





Boxer123 said:


> Hope your ok HP x





niamh123 said:


> Hope hubbys appointment goes well will be thinking of you both today


Thank You All for your good wishes for today


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Thinking of you & your OH today HP x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Tillystar said:


> Glad to hear he's feeling better in himself. Will be thinking of you next Tuesday too as that's the day my mum also goes to see the consultant too.


Thinking of You and your Mom today.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Hope all goes well today, HP.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@Tillystar thinking of you and your mum today.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Thinking of you.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

My thoughts are with you both today.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Sending best wishes and support for you and Mr HP today.


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

I too am just popping in to wish all the best for today, thinking of you both.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Wishing you both all the best.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well we have seen the consultant and OH is going to have an operation on the 29th May, he has to go for pre. op. tests a week before, but at least we now know what is happening and he doesn't have to wait to long.

The only problem is they have also found a spot on his liver, so when he has recovered from his op. he'll see a liver specialist to see if anything needs to be done.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> Well we have seen the consultant and OH is going to have an operation on the 29th May, he has to go for pre. op. tests a week before, but at least we now know what is happening and he doesn't have to wait to long.
> 
> The only problem is they have also found a spot on his liver, so when he has recovered from his op. he'll see a liver specialist to see if anything needs to be done.


Oh ,that's good that you have a plan. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Been thinking of you both all day, glad to hear you've got a surgery date.
Sorry to hear about his liver but least after the op you can get the treatment need for that.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> Well we have seen the consultant and OH is going to have an operation on the 29th May, he has to go for pre. op. tests a week before, but at least we now know what is happening and he doesn't have to wait to long.
> 
> The only problem is they have also found a spot on his liver, so when he has recovered from his op. he'll see a liver specialist to see if anything needs to be done.


How stressful for you it's good the wait is not long. I hope you are ok x


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear that 

My mum had bowel cancer, and they also said there was a spot on her liver, but it turned out to be nothing.
She had a Right Hemicolectomy, and was out of hospital within 2 days and doing well.

Will be thinking of you both
Xxx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Gemmaa said:


> Sorry to hear that
> 
> My mum had bowel cancer, and they also said there was a spot on her liver, but it turned out to be nothing.
> She had a Right Hemicolectomy, and was out of hospital within 2 days and doing well.
> ...


Glad your Mom is doing well.

They said OH maybe in hospital for 6 to 7 days


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Glad your Mom is doing well.
> 
> They said OH maybe in hospital for 6 to 7 days


We were expecting her to be in for much longer, they said it would be about 2 weeks 
I don't want to give any false hope, but I really hope it's similar for you guys.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> Well we have seen the consultant and OH is going to have an operation on the 29th May, he has to go for pre. op. tests a week before, but at least we now know what is happening and he doesn't have to wait to long.
> 
> The only problem is they have also found a spot on his liver, so when he has recovered from his op. he'll see a liver specialist to see if anything needs to be done.


Pleased to hear he hasn't got to wait too long. How is he feeling about it all? Hope they were able help him with some of his worries and put his mind at rest.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> Glad your Mom is doing well.
> 
> They said OH maybe in hospital for 6 to 7 days


They usually tell you the worse case scenario of a hospital stay if that helps at all.

As a frequent hospital stayer over the past 2 years, many people after operations;regardless for what they were for were allowed home earlier than expected. I stayed on whatever ward they could squeeze me in at one hospital; as silly as it sounds I was in for pain relief relating to a gynae issue but I have everything ruled out to confirm it was a gynae issue and the consultant who would admit me for pain relief, was the head oncologist of the gastrointestinal surgery as he said no one should suffer...by the by because of that I would frequent his ward.

I know all NHS trusts are different.

Try not to worry, even though it's impossible.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Glad you have a date for the op but sorry about the liver but hope it is nothing serious
Try to keep your chin up and lots of hugs


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Pleased to hear he hasn't got to wait too long. How is he feeling about it all? Hope they were able help him with some of his worries and put his mind at rest.


He is still very frightened but I think he feels a little easier about what is going to happen.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Just to add, as a rule your OH is usually fit and healthy so that usually helps with the recovery.

I know he had a blip with discovering his illness, and feeling weak which could be due to the antibiotics he had upsetting his digestive tract. That is common. 

So surgery now, well soon if he remains as he is the odds are in his favour for recovery. Doesn't always work out like this, but if he is feeling ok like many do it does help...on the flip side surgery is performed on very ill people too and they still recover well.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> He is still very frightened but I think he feels a little easier about what is going to happen.


That is understandable. Hopefully he can get some rest and build his strength up a bit before the operation and keep on talking about anything that is worrying him.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I’ve had cancer and it is frightening, but you have to stay strong and positive, because many people do survive cancer these days. Myself, my sister and brother in law are proof of that. My brother in law has had lung cancer, bladder cancer and skin cancer, but he’s still going strong. Hugs! I hope all goes well.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for update. Glad your hubby doesnt have to wait too long for his op.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'm glad your husband doesn't have too long to wait before his operation. Sending get well soon vibes. 
Take care xx


----------



## Arnie83 (Dec 6, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> Well we have seen the consultant and OH is going to have an operation on the 29th May, he has to go for pre. op. tests a week before, but at least we now know what is happening and he doesn't have to wait to long.
> 
> The only problem is they have also found a spot on his liver, so when he has recovered from his op. he'll see a liver specialist to see if anything needs to be done.


When my MiL had her pre-op stuff done they found something on a breast that they wanted to look at afterwards, and it turned out to be nothing. So, again, although it's terribly difficult, try to worry about the facts rather than the possibilities.

When she had her op she was in for 4 or 5 days and was then able to go home and look after herself. The only problem just after the op was that the drugs were still in her system and she was convinced she wasn't in hospital at all, but in a restaurant! So if OH is a bit strange, don't worry about that either!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Glad youdon't have to wait too long for the operation. Sending my good wishes to you both


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

So sorry to read this.Sending my Best wishes to the both of you.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

How are you and Mr HP doing?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> How are you and Mr HP doing?


Thank you for asking......

His not to bad, but he is now in pain which he wasn't before.

He went for his pre-operation tests today.

I'm OK just taking it a day at a time and trying to be positive, that's all I can do.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

As you know I never come in here but I saw it on the recent posts and popped in to look. I am so sorry HP. I cannot imagine how worried and scared you must both be.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> Thank you for asking......
> 
> His not to bad, but he is now in pain which he wasn't before.
> 
> ...


Has he been given some decent painkillers? If not have a word with his GP as it will only make his fear/anxiety about everything worse if he is in pain. I'm sure he is finding you a great support, being positive is good and so is giving space for him to talk about how he feels and the things he is worried about. Not too long to wait now.


----------



## Arnie83 (Dec 6, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> Thank you for asking......
> 
> His not to bad, but he is now in pain which he wasn't before.
> 
> ...


Before you know it, it'll be over and you'll be getting on with life without this hijacking your thoughts and pulling them downwards.

In the meantime, chin up, both of you; or if you're anything like me, chins!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Thinking of you both... vibes sent, the hooman variety...


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I’m very sorry to hear this, I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Blitz said:


> As you know I never come in here but I saw it on the recent posts and popped in to look. I am so sorry HP. I cannot imagine how worried and scared you must both be.





rottiepointerhouse said:


> Has he been given some decent painkillers? If not have a word with his GP as it will only make his fear/anxiety about everything worse if he is in pain. I'm sure he is finding you a great support, being positive is good and so is giving space for him to talk about how he feels and the things he is worried about. Not too long to wait now.





Arnie83 said:


> Before you know it, it'll be over and you'll be getting on with life without this hijacking your thoughts and pulling them downwards.
> 
> In the meantime, chin up, both of you; or if you're anything like me, chins!





cheekyscrip said:


> Thinking of you both... vibes sent, the hooman variety...





Goldstar said:


> I'm very sorry to hear this, I hope everything goes well.


Thank You.....


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry he is not feeling to good
Hope it will be all over soon and he starts to feel better
Hugs for you both


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Good luck for the 29th will be thinking of you both:Kiss


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hope your ok Happy Paws I'm thinking of you x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

niamh123 said:


> Good luck for the 29th will be thinking of you both:Kiss





Boxer123 said:


> Hope your ok Happy Paws I'm thinking of you x





Bisbow said:


> Sorry he is not feeling to good
> Hope it will be all over soon and he starts to feel better
> Hugs for you both


Thank You....


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Will be thinking of you & Mr HP tomorrow, hope the op goes well x


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thinking you and Mr HP , all the best wishes for tomorrow , I am sure everything will go well


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Thinking of you both today


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Thoughts and prayers with you both today @Happy Paws .


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Thinking of you both today HP xx


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Will be thinking of you both today


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

keeping everything crossed for you both today


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Hope everything goes well today HP


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I've only just seen this thread!

My prayers go with you for a successful operation and a full recovery.

God Bless you both!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you all....

We had a call from the hospital at 8.15 this morning asking how soon he could get there as they could operate this morning so we dashed round and got there just after 9am, I can phone after 2pm to see how he is, now for the nervous wait...


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Hope everything goes well today, will be thinking of you both.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Oh my goodness, hope it all goes well.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh goodness! Hoping all is well. Healing thoughts and prayers for Mr HP.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

xxxxxx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Will be thinking of you today, hope time passes quickly for you today


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Hope everything goes well today, will be thinking of you both.





JoanneF said:


> Oh my goodness, hope it all goes well.





kimthecat said:


> Oh goodness! Hoping all is well. Healing thoughts and prayers for Mr HP.





lorilu said:


> xxxxxx





lullabydream said:


> Will be thinking of you today, hope time passes quickly for you today


Thank You.....


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Really hope it all goes well for your hubby, I can imagine how anxious you will be feeling right now HP. Thinking of you both xx


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Thinking of you.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> Thank you all....
> 
> We had a call from the hospital at 8.15 this morning asking how soon he could get there as they could operate this morning so we dashed round and got there just after 9am, I can phone after 2pm to see how he is, now for the nervous wait...


I hope everything is ok for you both sending hugs x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hope all is going well.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I hope all goes well today.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Not long to go.....

Sending positive vibes to you both x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just phoned, he didn't go into theater until late morning and is till in there, so I have to wait until 5pm before I can phone again.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh that’s not great for you - a longer wait.

More positive vibes ....


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hope all is going well.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Thinking of you both, HP


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just phoned again and his in recovery, they say his find and will be moved to a ward later on tonight, so I can go and see him in the morning anytime after 10am, but I can phone again later tonight to see how he is. I can breath easy now.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> Just phoned again and his in recovery, they say his find and will be moved to a ward later on tonight, so I can go and see him in the morning anytime after 10am, but I can phone again later tonight to see how he is. I can breath easy now.


That's good.
How are you coping?


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Hope your ok @Happy Paws glad to here he's in recovery.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> That's good.
> How are you coping?





Tillystar said:


> Hope your ok @Happy Paws glad to here he's in recovery.


I've had a very tearful day, I'm feeling much better now I know his got though the surgery, I haven't been able to eat all day, so I'm just going to cook, well microwave a Chili Con Carne for tea.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Pleased to hear he is safely through the operation, hope you can have a more relaxed evening and get a decent sleep.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Pleased to hear he is safely through the operation, hope you can have a more relaxed evening and get a decent sleep.


Thank you, after I've phoned later I might see if I can get a early night.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> I've had a very tearful day, I'm feeling much better now I know his got though the surgery, I haven't been able to eat all day, so I'm just going to cook, well microwave a Chili Con Carne for tea.


It's so hard isn't it? 

Waiting is agony and nothing takes your mind off it.

When my husband had his bypass op we were lucky he had Private Healthcare and I was allowed to wait in his room and go up to see him briefly in Intensive Care before heading home. He did speak to me, but tbh was pretty out of it 

I'm sure your hubby will be sitting up waiting for you in the morning having slept off the GA 

Hope you get some sleep tonight x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

So pleased the Op is safely over, sending lots of recovery vibes and a great big hug for you. xxxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Glad it’s all done HP, enjoy your chilli & I hope you get a good nights sleep, you must be exhausted x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

His just rang me, he sounds very weak but then he would, he said his was fine at first but his blood pressure has dropped so they are keeping a check a it. 

It was lovely to hear his voice, I really feel much better.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Make sure you get plenty of rest this evening HP, Your husband is being looked after in hospital, you need to look after yourself to. Best wishes to you both x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank You ALL for your support and good wishes today, been all on my own I really need it.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> Thank You ALL for your support and good wishes today, been all on my own I really need it.


We're all here HP, if you need a chat .


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> We're all here HP, if you need a chat .


Thank You...


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Now the op is over try to get some rest yourself tonight so you can see him tomorrow refreshed
Lots of hugs and best wishes to you both


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Don't worry too much about the BP - it's a fairly common post-op thing.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OH has just phoned and seems to be OK at the moment he says he isn't in any pain but his got so many drugs in him. He managed to get the TV up and running so he could watch the football last night 

I managed to get a reasonable night but was up at 6am.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Good to know he feels well enough to watch the footall
Hope he keeps going up the hill to recovery


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Glad you got some rest and hope Hubby continues to improve after the op.


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

So pleased to hear that yesterday went well. 
I expect you will feel better once you've seen him today and can see that he's ok. 
Sending him many get well wishes. 
Hopefully he will be back home with you before you know it. 
All the best @Happy Paws, thoughts are with you both.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Give him a PF community hug from us all and tell him we are all wishing him well


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The doctor who assisted with the operation came round this morning and told him the operation lasted 5 1/2 hours and it was one of the largest tumors she had seen, it was attached to the stomach wall so they have had to put some mesh in, he has 5 tubes in for meds and fluids. He can only drink, he can't eat anything for 48 hour. She said he'll be in for about 10 days. 

I've been doing some shopping this morning there's a few things his asked me to get, going in about 1pm then I can stay as long as I want up to 10 pm or his tried and wants me to go.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> The doctor who assisted with the operation came round this morning and told him the operation lasted 5 1/2 hours and it was one of the largest tumors she had seen, it was attached to the stomach wall so they have had to put some mesh in, he has 5 tubes in for meds and fluids. He can only drink, he can't eat anything for 48 hour. She said he'll be in for about 10 days.
> 
> I've been doing some shopping this morning there's a few things his asked me to get, going in about 1pm then I can stay as long as I want up to 10 pm or his tried and wants me to go.


{{{hug}}}


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hang in there.
Not easy I know. Small steps.
Another member of the pf cyber hug group here for you.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> The doctor who assisted with the operation came round this morning and told him the operation lasted 5 1/2 hours and it was one of the largest tumors she had seen, it was attached to the stomach wall so they have had to put some mesh in, he has 5 tubes in for meds and fluids. He can only drink, he can't eat anything for 48 hour. She said he'll be in for about 10 days.
> 
> I've been doing some shopping this morning there's a few things his asked me to get, going in about 1pm then I can stay as long as I want up to 10 pm or his tried and wants me to go.


Slow and steady is the way to go, the bits that have been joined up to each other either end of where the tumour was removed have to heal and allow the inflammation from being handled (which our bowels are not used to) to settle down. It can take a few days for the bowel to start working again - passing some wind is a good sign on this occasion


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> The doctor who assisted with the operation came round this morning and told him the operation lasted 5 1/2 hours and it was one of the largest tumors she had seen, it was attached to the stomach wall so they have had to put some mesh in, he has 5 tubes in for meds and fluids. He can only drink, he can't eat anything for 48 hour. She said he'll be in for about 10 days.
> 
> I've been doing some shopping this morning there's a few things his asked me to get, going in about 1pm then I can stay as long as I want up to 10 pm or his tried and wants me to go.


*Hugs* to you both.

Hopefully he can start on the road to recovery now and by the end of summer this'll all just be a bad memory.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

Onward and upward.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just got home...He looks much better than I thought he'd be, the surgeon came round while I was there he said it was a very hard operation and the tumor was about the size of a 6 inch rugby ball but he has got all of it out, so fingers crossed. They got him sitting on the side of the bed but they won't let him walk until they have his blood pressure sorted. Left him watching TV getting ready for the french football tonight.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

So pleased for you both - all sounds very positive


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I’m so glad it went well. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## winterrose (Dec 30, 2016)

So glad it went well


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Glad it all went well, speedy recovery!!!

Hope he will be fit for the Champions League final ( as a spectator...) ....

Also hope that soon you will be able to get some rest as he gets stronger and better.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

So glad it all went well , here's hoping for a speedy recovery for Mr HB , make sure you look after yourself too 
Hugs to you both


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Sounds like things went well.
Wishing him a speedy recovery.
Maybe you can relax a little, now the actual ops over and done with and you know he's ok.
Take care of yourself and send Mr Happy paws our very best wishes.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I've only just seen this thread. Really sorry to hear this news HP, but glad the surgery went well. Sending your OH lots of healing vibes.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Sounds like you have had some really positive feed back from the surgeon lets hope they can get his blood pressure sorted he will feel even better once that is regulated


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Hope you hd a restfull night and your oh continues to improve
Look after yourself, lots of best wishes to you both


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Good news that the op went well xx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He phone me this morning he said he's feeling OK and said to THANK YOU to you ALL for your kind thoughts.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hope you had a good night HP and are feeling more hopeful now. 

The fact the surgeon managed to remove the whole tumour is a good sign, once Mr HP's blood pressure is sorted hopefully it'll be an easy sail up the river from then on.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I am so pleased that the Op went well and Mr HP seems to be recovering well and that he gets to watch his football, but make sure to take care of yourself too.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Wishing you both well


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Love and hugs to you both HP. I might not say it, but i have been thinking of you both. xxxxx*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank You.....


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Have you heard how hubby is this morning and have they managed to regulate his blood pressure


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

niamh123 said:


> Have you heard how hubby is this morning and have they managed to regulate his blood pressure


He's not feeling so well this morning, and his blood pressure is still a bit up and down, they did try to get him out of bed yesterday but as soon as he stood up he felt giddy so they put him back in bed.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Ah sorry to read he is not feeling so well today, but it is very earlier days yet so bound to have good days and not so good days.
Hope you are looking after yourself HP. x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

3dogs2cats said:


> Ah sorry to read he is not feeling so well today, but it is very earlier days yet so bound to have good days and not so good days.
> Hope you are looking after yourself HP. x


Thank you,

He had a bad morning they tried to get him out of bed again and he almost passed out his blood pressure drop so suddenly when they had settled him back in bed there was 3 doctors round him, they have put him back on a drip again, they also giving him morphine for the pain. I've just got home and he is feeling a little better and is getting ready to watch the football on the TV.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

At least he is in the best place to be watched and looked after. Hope he feels better in the morning.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I know it's not the same but when my sister had an infection of shall we say women's parts, PID caused by a coil it took 3 attempts to get her out of bed, over 4 days. So considering your OHs BP has been worrying, he's had intensive surgery in the abdomen...well I think there is time. I have seen many failed attempts at getting people up obviously not medically trained and it is of benefit to have people up quickly. As long as he's watching the football... I would take that as something positive for now. Small steps, brave OH and you.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> Thank you,
> 
> He had a bad morning they tried to get him out of bed again and he almost passed out his blood pressure drop so suddenly when they had settled him back in bed there was 3 doctors round him, they have put him back on a drip again, they also giving him morphine for the pain. I've just got home and he is feeling a little better and is getting ready to watch the football on the TV.


Given how long he was in theatre and the size of the tumour they removed I think some degree of shock is inevitable. Glad to hear they put the IV back up as that should help. They will be keeping a close eye on this blood tests too. How is he feeling in himself? its quite normal to have the blues a few days after major surgery so don't be surprised if he gets a little down.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Given how long he was in theatre and the size of the tumour they removed I think some degree of shock is inevitable. Glad to hear they put the IV back up as that should help. They will be keeping a close eye on this blood tests too. *How is he feeling in himself? * its quite normal to have the blues a few days after major surgery so don't be surprised if he gets a little down.


He isn't feeling to bad, but now they have turn the epidural off he is in pain, but I'm not surprised after what his been though, his body has to sort itself out again. He has just phoned to say goodnight and is going to try and get some sleep.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> He isn't feeling to bad, but now they have turn the epidural off he is in pain, but I'm not surprised after what his been though, his body has to sort itself out again. He has just phoned to say goodnight and is going to try and get some sleep.


What the heck? If he is in pain why aren't they giving him pain meds? There is no reason for him to be feeling pain, after all he's been through. No need of it at all.


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

lorilu said:


> What the heck? If he is in pain why aren't they giving him pain meds? There is no reason for him to be feeling pain, after all he's been through. No need of it at all.


Unfortunately it isn't always possible to gauge the progress of recovery if the pain is being managed artificially. He will of course be put back on pain relief if it persists.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

lorilu said:


> What the heck? If he is in pain why aren't they giving him pain meds? There is no reason for him to be feeling pain, after all he's been through. No need of it at all.


Usually they take the epidural down within a couple of days of surgery then its a case of giving pain relief on a regular basis and topping up with extra as needed in between.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Usually they take the epidural down within a couple of days of surgery then its a case of giving pain relief on a regular basis and topping up with extra as needed in between.


So? Why haven't they?



foxiesummer said:


> Unfortunately it isn't always possible to gauge the progress of recovery if the pain is being managed artificially. He will of course be put back on pain relief if it persists.


That doesn't sound right to me at all. Where are you getting that from?

I stand by my comment. In this day and age there is never any reason for anyone to be suffering from pain like that, in a situation like this. None.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

lorilu said:


> So? Why haven't they?
> 
> That doesn't sound right to me at all. Where are you getting that from?
> 
> I stand by my comment. In this day and age there is never any reason for anyone to be suffering from pain like that, in a situation like this. None.


Obviously I can't answer that as I'm not there and not privy to all the details of Mr HP's care. All I can say from my experience of working on a bowel surgery ward for years is that when the epidural comes out what happens next in terms of pain relief depends on whether the patient can tolerate oral pain relief or not. If they can they might be started on a 4 times a day regime with top up injections for any break through pain, usually of morphine which HP said Mr HP was given in the morning. There may be a period towards the end of the dosage time when there is break through pain but if the patient communicates that to the nurses they will get them something else. Please also remember that Mr HP is having problems with his blood pressure dropping which can be exacerbated my many drugs so they will have to try and find a balance of keeping him comfortable but also safe.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Obviously I can't answer that as I'm not there and not privy to all the details of Mr HP's care. All I can say from my experience of working on a bowel surgery ward for years is that when the epidural comes out what happens next in terms of pain relief depends on whether the patient can tolerate oral pain relief or not. If they can they might be started on a 4 times a day regime with top up injections for any break through pain, usually of morphine which HP said Mr HP was given in the morning. There may be a period towards the end of the dosage time when there is break through pain but if the patient communicates that to the nurses they will get them something else. Please also remember that Mr HP is having problems with his blood pressure dropping which can be exacerbated my many drugs so they will have to try and find a balance of keeping him comfortable but also safe.


That makes sense, thank you. Yes I understand each case needs to be taken individually, but pills, injections, patches, transdermals, probably hundreds of med choices, there are enough ways to relieve pain now, that no one in his situation needs to suffer. Certainly they shouldn't be withholding pain meds "because they need to gauge recovery". I never heard of anything so ridiculous.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

lorilu said:


> That makes sense, thank you. Yes I understand each case needs to be taken individually, but pills, injections, patches, transdermals, probably hundreds of med choices, there are enough ways to relieve pain now, that no one in his situation needs to suffer. Certainly they shouldn't be withholding pain meds "because they need to gauge recovery". I never heard of anything so ridiculous.


They won't be.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

lorilu said:


> That makes sense, thank you. Yes I understand each case needs to be taken individually, but pills, injections, patches, transdermals, probably hundreds of med choices, there are enough ways to relieve pain now, that no one in his situation needs to suffer. Certainly they shouldn't be withholding pain meds "because they need to gauge recovery". I never heard of anything so ridiculous.


Am sure Mr HP is stoic and has a high pain thresh hold, honestly though having lived with chronic pain that no one could get on top of, and pain is a body response which is natural apart from sedating me which was ridiculous with my problem sometimes you are going to always have some degree of pain even with modern medicine.

It's also a double edged sword what can be used for people too.

To @Happy Paws hope your husband is more comfortable today


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

lullabydream said:


> you are going to always have some degree of pain even with modern medicine.


Yes that is true as I, too, live with significant chronic pain. But chronic pain, while getting on with daily living, is not the issue here. Pain control in a situation such as this, given of course with the uniqueness of individual circumstances, will be helpful to recovery. Pain can suck the will to fight out of a person. It can be, should be controlled. I didn't say, eliminated, as that may not be possible. Relieved. Controlled. Reduced.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Hope Mr HP is getting more comfortable now and getting stronger... 
Hugs.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

lorilu said:


> Yes that is true as I, too, live with significant chronic pain. But chronic pain, while getting on with daily living, is not the issue here. Pain control in a situation such as this, given of course with the uniqueness of individual circumstances, will be helpful to recovery. Pain can suck the will to fight out of a person. It can be, should be controlled. I didn't say, eliminated, as that may not be possible. Relieved. Controlled. Reduced.


No pain relief touched my chronic pain what so ever... I was existing not living my GP and consultant would tell you that, but yes I guess I was a specialist case. By no means either do I have a low pain threshold either..so saying I was living with chronic pain is far far from my reality.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OH phoned me at 7.20 this morning he said he wasn't feeling well as he didn't get much sleep as there was a lot of noise. I went in late morning to find him sitting in a chair and all tubes removed. They are monitoring his pain giving him tablets every few hours and liquid morphine in the mouth if needed, so unless he coughs, laughs or moves suddenly they have the pain under control. 

He's back in bed but he sat in the chair for over 3 hours, he was very tried this afternoon so at 5.30pm he told me to go home. I've just had my tea and settling down to watch TV and most likely doze off.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Sounds like he is making really good progress @Happy Paws


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Hope you both have a good evening and it's not long before Mr Happy Paws is back home


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> OH phoned me at 7.20 this morning he said he wasn't feeling well as he didn't get much sleep as there was a lot of noise. I went in late morning to find him sitting in a chair and all tubes removed. They are monitoring his pain giving him tablets every few hours and liquid morphine in the mouth if needed, so unless he coughs, laughs or moves suddenly they have the pain under control.
> 
> He's back in bed but he sat in the chair for over 3 hours, he was very tried this afternoon so at 5.30pm he told me to go home. I've just had my tea and settling down to watch TV and most likely doze off.


It's the laughing that is the worse after abdominal surgery.

He's obviously made of very stern stuff, and hospitals are really noisy aren't they. Bless him. Glad he's got oramorph as and when.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds more promising HP, hope today is even better for him
Don't forget to look after yourself as well
Hugs


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just caught up on this.

I'm glad his operation went well and he's making progress. 

Take care of yourself, too, HP. My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OH has just phoned he didn't get a lot of sleep as it hurt every time he moved and he couldn't get comfortable and the night staff were a waste of space. 

On the plus side, they have got him siting in a chair again and they have taken him for a short walk round the ward. 


Sorry to keep on all the time, that's the problem when you don't have anyone else to talk to.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't worry about "going on"
You need to let the feelings out or you will be ill
We are here to listen even if we can't do much to help
Just keep us in the loop and remember we are all pushing you both to better times


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> OH has just phoned he didn't get a lot of sleep as it hurt every time he moved and he couldn't get comfortable and the night staff were a waste of space.
> 
> On the plus side, they have got him siting in a chair again and they have taken him for a short walk round the ward.
> 
> *Sorry to keep on all the time, that's the problem when you don't have anyone else to talk to.*


You DO have anyone else to talk to. You have us. xx


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> OH has just phoned he didn't get a lot of sleep as it hurt every time he moved and he couldn't get comfortable and the night staff were a waste of space.
> 
> On the plus side, they have got him siting in a chair again and they have taken him for a short walk round the ward.
> 
> Sorry to keep on all the time, that's the problem when you don't have anyone else to talk to.


Pain is often worse at night when its difficult to get comfortable in a strange bed and you have nothing else to distract you from it when you can't sleep. Might be worth him having a chat with the day staff and asking if he can have some stronger pain relief organised for before bed tonight. Good to hear that he is managing a walk.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> OH has just phoned he didn't get a lot of sleep as it hurt every time he moved and he couldn't get comfortable and the night staff were a waste of space.
> 
> On the plus side, they have got him siting in a chair again and they have taken him for a short walk round the ward.
> 
> Sorry to keep on all the time, that's the problem when you don't have anyone else to talk to.


I like to see your updates xxx


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry I don’t post often (it’s a sensitive topic) but ditto what everyone has said and I don’t miss an update.
Always thinking of you both.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

lorilu said:


> That doesn't sound right to me at all. Where are you getting that from?
> 
> I stand by my comment. In this day and age there is never any reason for anyone to be suffering from pain like that, in a situation like this. None.


RPH has given some great reasons, and you also have to bear in mind that the heavy duty optiates that will be in use after an operation of this magnitude have problems of their own attached - not only are they addictive (which won't be too much of a problem for short term use), they can also produce phantom pain all of their very own.

A very good friend of mine has just completed withdrawal from medically prescribed opiates after being on them for two years after an absolutely massive operation. Unlike illegal drug addicts, there are no free withdrawal support programs (they would have to have paid thousands to go on one), so they have done it themselves with support from their GP and medically knowledgable friends. It took over three months, and the blog they have written about it should be required reading for every doctor prescribing the stuff for more than short term.

The really scary thing is that one of the main things they have learned is that most of the pain they were in when they started withdrawal was opiate induced. They are several times more functional and in a lot less pain now they are off the opiates than they ever were on a high dose of them - and if they hadn't decided to wean themselves off of their own accord, then they would probably ended up on more and more painkillers and still able to do less and less.

Obviously most of this isn't going to apply to Mr Happy Paws (thankfully!), but I'd say it's good that the doctors are at least in part basing the pain relief on what he needs to be relatively comfortable.  Also, being a little uncomfortable is not necessarily a bad thing, as it stops us from unintentionally overexerting ourselves before our bodies are ready to handle it, but as RHP says staff should be happy to intervene if things get bad.

Anyway, I hope Mr Happy Paws continues to progress well, I've been keeping an eye on the thread


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

@Jesthar I was satisfied to leave the discussion on pain control as it was, but feel the need to point out that you quoted me out of context.

My comment here: _That doesn't sound right to me at all. Where are you getting that from? _was not to RPH and her sensible comments, but to someone else and a ridiculous comment.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

lorilu said:


> @Jesthar I was satisfied to leave the discussion on pain control as it was, but feel the need to point out that you quoted me out of context.
> 
> My comment here: _That doesn't sound right to me at all. Where are you getting that from? _was not to RPH and her sensible comments, but to someone else and a ridiculous comment.


Sorry, wasn't meant to be a jab at you - just pointing out how pain management _can_ result in a false assessment of the pain someone is really in, and suboptimal treatment of that pain.

Got a stinking cold, a head full of fluff and a distinct lack of sleep, so might not be coming over as considered as I try to, sorry. Oh, and no voice - and someone has just requested a conference call, WHY do these things wait until you really can't do them? I sound like something from Attack of the Plague-Infested Zombies! Beechams powders ahoy, methinks...


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Please do keep talking HP. I remember years ago my dad was in a bad accident he struggled at night with the pain no suggestions but I remember how awful it was for him. I hope you are looking after yourself x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He was doing OK but this afternoon his temperature was very high was shaking and they had fans round him to bring it down, then his blood pressure dropped and they had to get the doctors to see him. They have finally got every under control, one of the doctors did another blood test and they are going a chest x-ray to check that he hasn't got a chest infection, but at least his feeling better and told me to go home so he can get some sleep.
I had a quiet word with the doctor and asked if I should be worried she said no and what was happening does sometimes happen after a big op. she was pleased with how he is getting on and for me to go home as OH said, have something to eat and get some sleep.


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

I hope you are doing just that then ? 
You need to take care of yourself @Happy Paws, Mr HP is going to need you to be in good shape to look after him when he gets home. 
Hope he gets a better, more comfortable night tonight, and hope you get a good night too. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Hope he has a more comfortable night and they soon get on top of the infection. Is he eating yet?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Hope he has a more comfortable night and they soon get on top of the infection. *Is he eating yet?*


Not as much as he should, I'm taking sandwiches, jelly. biscuits and small cakes in for him to keep him eating something.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Hope he is feeling a little better today and also hope you are looking after yourself also


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Hope when you see him today he is feeling better and in less pain
When I am in pain I do not want to eat so I can sympathise with him
Hugs all round


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

lorilu said:


> *You DO have anyone else to talk to. You have us. *xx





Boxer123 said:


> *Please do keep talking HP.* I remember years ago my dad was in a bad accident he struggled at night with the pain no suggestions but I remember how awful it was for him. I hope you are looking after yourself x


Thank you.............


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Hugs. Thinking of you both all the time.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> Not as much as he should, I'm taking sandwiches, jelly. biscuits and small cakes in for him to keep him eating something.


Are they giving him special drinks like Fresubin/complan? Its often easier to get nutrition from drinks in the early days after bowel surgery.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

HP, please keep updating us, we're all here for you. 
I hope he's feeling better today, please give him our love and healing vibes.xxx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Are they giving him special drinks like Fresubin/complan? Its often easier to get nutrition from drinks in the early days after bowel surgery.


Not that I know he hasn't said they are.



SusieRainbow said:


> HP, please keep updating us, we're all here for you.
> I hope he's feeling better today, please give him our love and healing vibes.xxx


Thank You....


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> Not as much as he should, I'm taking sandwiches, jelly. biscuits and small cakes in for him to keep him eating something.


My OH lost his appetite after the bypass (very unusual for him and tbh in his case the weight loss was good for him ).

I imagine after bowel surgery it's even more likely to affect his appetite.

Your OH has had a major op and he must feel like he's been hit by a truck so it's bound to take some getting over.

Hope today is a better day for you both.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Got home about an hour ago, he is a little better and has been sitting in a chair all day and he able to walk with a frame to the toilet on his own. His not in as much pain and he is eating and drinking a little more which must be a good sign


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

That's good news


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> Got home about an hour ago, he is a little better and has been sitting in a chair all day and he able to walk with a frame to the toilet on his own. His not in as much pain and he is eating and drinking a little more which must be a good sign


Very good sign indeed


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Onwards and upwards


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OH has just phone and they have results back from tests they had taken and he has a slight chest infection, so they have put him on a antibiotic drip and given his two injections, hopefully they have caught it in time. He said he doesn't feel to bad but his going to try and get some sleep.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

So pleased to hear your OH has had his op and it went well, hope his chest infection will be better soon. Wishing him a very speedy recovery xx


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

He should feel a little better once the antibiotics kick in and at least he is in less pain and his appetite is coming back thinking of you both


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Update..... He had a new pain in his stomach yesterday so they have upped the pain killers, but the doctors are every pleased with how his doing have said it will not be too long before he can come home. 

There is a lovely older man in his ward who was mugged Monday night, they took his wallet and left him lying on the pavement with a broken shoulder and leg.There are some really evil people about.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> Update..... He had a new pain in his stomach yesterday so they have upped the pain killers, but the doctors are every pleased with how his doing have said it will not be too long before he can come home.
> 
> There is a lovely older man in his ward who was mugged Monday night, they took his wallet and left him lying on the pavement with a broken shoulder and leg.There are some really evil people about.


How awful I hope hubby can come home soon I bet you miss him.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hope the pain relief has made hubby more comfy. 
You encounter all sorts in hospitals. I had a few that made me shudder and others that were a wake up call.

Feeling a bit low and sorry for myself during hubby’s chemo an elderly lady stood beaming in the doorway. “Right guys,all the best!! See you in 3 weeks!” Humbling to say the least and the kick up the butt I needed. The memory gets me out of the misery’s to this day.


----------



## Arnie83 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi HP.

I missed all the drama of the last few pages, but I've actually been thinking of you quite a lot.

Good news that OH has come through the dark tunnel and is nearly back into the sunshine. And that they are pleased with his progress. Fingers crossed, and optimistic for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Not feeling so happy now, he phoned a little while ago and said his had very bad night he had been sick 5 times and really isn't feeling well, I wanted to go in straight away but he said to leave it to later as he just wants to sleep. So I'm going in about 12pm hoping he'll be feeling better by then, fingers crossed.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm glad he's making a good recovery and the doctors are happy with his progress. I'm not much of a poster but I was wondering how you were both doing while the site was down yesterday. 

Won't be long til he's back home with you.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> Not feeling so happy now, he phoned a little while ago and said his had very bad night he had been sick 5 times and really isn't feeling well, I wanted to go in straight away but he said to leave it to later as he just wants to sleep. So I'm going in about 12pm hoping he'll be feeling better by then, fingers crossed.


Just saw this after posting the other. Hopefully the nurses will get him feeling a bit more comfortable


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> Not feeling so happy now, he phoned a little while ago and said his had very bad night he had been sick 5 times and really isn't feeling well, I wanted to go in straight away but he said to leave it to later as he just wants to sleep. So I'm going in about 12pm hoping he'll be feeling better by then, fingers crossed.


Sorry to hear that and hope they can find the cause quickly.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

HarlequinCat said:


> Just saw this after posting the other. Hopefully the nurses will get him feeling a bit more comfortable





rottiepointerhouse said:


> Sorry to hear that and hope they can find the cause quickly.


I do hope so, I'm very tearful at the moment, just getting things ready to take in with me later.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> I do hope so, I'm very tearful at the moment, just getting things ready to take in with me later.


Its only natural to be worried HP especially when you are not there with them to do what you can to make them more comfortable. It may well be something simple like a reaction to the antibiotics or even a bit of a bug which unfortunately its easy to pick up in hospitals. They might send him for more x-rays or a scan just to check everything is OK.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Not feeling so happy now, he phoned a little while ago and said his had very bad night he had been sick 5 times and really isn't feeling well, I wanted to go in straight away but he said to leave it to later as he just wants to sleep. So I'm going in about 12pm hoping he'll be feeling better by then, fingers crossed.


XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Hugs!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Arnie83 (Dec 6, 2014)

/\

Me too!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hope everything is ok HP x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Magyarmum said:


>


This ^


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Another hug


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

And another. (((( )))))

Hope you found him feeling a lot better after his sleep HP xx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Got there at 12.30 to find him sat in a chair with a tube in his nose down into his stomach to remove some fluid with has been making him feel so ill and sick, which will have to stay for a few days until it's all gone, they have done a MRI scan and found some fluid round the mesh they put in where they removed the tumor, so in the morning they are going to remove the fluid with a small op. then they say he'll start to feel better. So fingers crossed it works.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Keeping everything crossed for him.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sacremist said:


> Keeping everything crossed for him.


Thank you....


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> Got there at 12.30 to find him sat in a chair with a tube in his nose down into his stomach to remove some fluid with has been making him feel so ill and sick, which will have to stay for a few days until it's all gone, they have done a MRI scan and found some fluid round the mesh they put in where they removed the tumor, so in the morning they are going to remove the fluid with a small op. then they say he'll start to feel better. So fingers crossed it works.


Sorry to hear that HP, hope it hasn't distressed him too much and they can get him sorted out tomorrow. Sometimes these things don't show up until the patient has been eating solids again for a few days which puts all the new joins under a bit of pressure. How are you coping at home? managing your shopping etc OK?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Sorry to hear that HP, hope it hasn't distressed him too much and they can get him sorted out tomorrow. Sometimes these things don't show up until the patient has been eating solids again for a few days which puts all the new joins under a bit of pressure.* How are you coping at home? managing your shopping etc OK?*


I'm doing OK, the house is very quiet with OH and I still miss Dillon so much. I'm going to shops on my scooter to get some fresh air and get anything OH wants and my tea.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> I'm doing OK, the house is very quiet with OH and I still miss Dillon so much. I'm going to shops on my scooter to get some fresh air and get anything OH wants and my tea.


I'm sure it must seem very quiet. Glad to hear you are managing to get to the shops. Try and build your strength up as you will be busy when OH gets home.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Hope everything goes okay today sending loving hugs


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear of this current problem. Hopefully, it’s just a blip in his recovery (not surprising given the trauma his body has been through).

Sending healing vibes that he starts to feel much better after this gets sorted.

Sending positive vibes to you too x


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

I've been keeping you both in my prayers. 
Hope today goes well and Mr HP feels much better after. 
Take care of yourself @Happy Paws. Keep your chin up. 
Everyone's thinking of you. X


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> Got there at 12.30 to find him sat in a chair with a tube in his nose down into his stomach to remove some fluid with has been making him feel so ill and sick, which will have to stay for a few days until it's all gone, they have done a MRI scan and found some fluid round the mesh they put in where they removed the tumor, so in the morning they are going to remove the fluid with a small op. then they say he'll start to feel better. So fingers crossed it works.


Everything crossed here HP. My FIL was quite ill after his op too. Like your hubby he was really sick & had to have a tube down. I forget all the details but will find out & let you know. He sort of got worse before he got better - but he did get better. Tell your hubby to hang on in there xx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> Everything crossed here HP. My FIL was quite ill after his op too. Like your hubby he was really sick & had to have a tube down. I forget all the details but will find out & let you know. He sort of got worse before he got better - but he did get better. Tell your hubby to hang on in there xx


I'm going in this afternoon, hopefully he should be feeling better after the little op this morning to remove the fluid. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Hope everything goes well for your OH today & he starts to feel better very soon. Thinking of you both xx


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Hope you find him a lot better today
Hugs


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He has just phoned, they have put the drain in which will in for 2 days, but he is feeling a little better already. His surgeon has seen him this morning and is very pleased with him, he said it's just had a set back but he'll be fine.

Well I'm going to have something a eat then I'm going to see him.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

I bet you feel a little more relieved now and sounds like the surgeon is happy with hubbys progress,enjoy your lunch and hope you have a good visit


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Glad to hear he’s feeling better already


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> He has just phoned, they have put the drain in which will in for 2 days, but he is feeling a little better already. His surgeon has seen him this morning and is very pleased with him, he said it's just had a set back but he'll be fine.
> 
> Well I'm going to have something a eat then I'm going to see him.


Excellent. Glad to know you are going to eat. Keep your fluids topped up too. And please, keep on coming in with your news and feelings whenever you want to, need to. Your friends are here for you to help you through the hard bits and cheer with you the good bits. xxxx


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Glad to hear he is feeling better already.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

What a rollercoaster you've both been on, HP!

So glad he's feeling much better in himself. God! I nearly cried for you both myself when I read how much he's been suffering. Yoi've both been through the mill!

Keeping you and Mr HP in my thoughts. X


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

That’s lovely news


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Glad he is feeling better HP. I hope you are ok you have so much going on.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

LinznMilly said:


> What a rollercoaster you've both been on, HP!
> 
> So glad he's feeling much better in himself. God! I nearly cried for you both myself when I read how much he's been suffering. Yoi've both been through the mill!
> 
> Keeping you and Mr HP in my thoughts. X


Thank you

Hopefully we can see the light at the end of the tunnel



lorilu said:


> Excellent. Glad to know you are going to eat. Keep your fluids topped up too. And please, keep on coming in with your news and feelings whenever you want to, need to. Your friends are here for you to help you through the hard bits and cheer with you the good bits. xxxx


Thank you


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you all the support on here has been unbelievable, your kind messages have helped me though some very bad times, you are wonder people.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Excellent news HP, Keep looking after yourself though! Your OH will need you fit when he gets home, plus the football season will be back before you know it and you know how being a baggies supporter takes it out of you, need all your strength just for that,  
Best wishes to you both and many healing thoughts to Mr HP x


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Great news that he's feeling better already, that's an answer to my prayers. And sounds like his surgeon is pleased with things so that's very positive. Excellent stuff!

Also, like @lorilu, I'm happy to hear you are eating, you really do need to be looking after yourself, it's so easy not to bother when you have so much else on your mind.

Hope you get a good nights sleep tonight, and that tomorrow finds MR HP continuing to improve. 
Continuing to hold you both in my thoughts and prayers. 
Sending very best wishes to you both.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hope today sees OH has turned the corner and you can both start to relax a bit.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He seems better today, he has had the tube up his nose removed but the one in his stomach is still there, but they are letting him eat again, all they things we shouldn't eat as he needs extra salt and sugar for a while, so I'm taking some goodies in tomorrow.

The surgeon came round again and said if everything carries on as it is now, he could be home by the middle week. 

He has to have an injection in his stomach every day for another three weeks to stop any blood clots, so the staff nurse has taught me how to do it this afternoon, I was terrified but I did it, he said he hardly felt it. So I am going to do every afternoon with the nurse there so I get more confident for when his home.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

That's good there's an improvement, and that they are happy to tell you when he could go home.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> He seems better today, he has had the tube up his nose removed but the one in his stomach is still there, but they are letting him eat again, all they things we shouldn't eat as he needs extra salt and sugar for a while, so I'm taking some goodies in tomorrow.
> 
> The surgeon came round again and said if everything carries on as it is now, he could be home by the middle week.
> 
> He has to have an injection in his stomach every day for another three weeks to stop any blood clots, so the staff nurse has taught me how to do it this afternoon, I was terrified but I did it, he said he hardly felt it. So I am going to do every afternoon with the nurse there so I get more confident for when his home.


Well done for learning how to do the injection. Glad to hear he can start eating again too and can hopefully come home in a few days.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Sounds like hubby is on the mend is it Heparin injections I had to have Heparin to stop blood clot's after I had my 3 C-sections.
Lets hope he is home by the middle of next week


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

So pleased he is feeling better and may soon be home
Take care of yourself as well as you will need to be well to look after him
More hugs and best wishes to you both


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm so pleased to find him feeling a lot better. My FIL was in hospital for around four weeks due to a few complications but once home he went from strength to strength - I have everything crossed your hubby will too xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

So glad all on the mend and you are becoming a fully trained nurse!!!
Home, sweet home soon!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Gosh, you really have had a difficult time lately @Happy Paws

Hope hubby is home soon and on the mend x


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

That’s good news!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How's things?

Any time for coming home yet or is he already there and you too busy to be on here?


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Glad to see your Hubby is on the mend , fingers crossed for you he is home soon 
take care of yourself too , hugs to you both xxx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I’m glad you are learning how to inject him; it really doesn’t hurt at all, because the needle is so fine. After my gallbladder operation, I managed to inject myself in the stomach. After doing it once and realising how easy it was, I just stuck it in without thought afterwards, so please don’t worry about hurting him; I doubt very much that you will.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> How's things?
> 
> Any time for coming home yet or is he already there and you too busy to be on here?


If things are as they are now, he could be home *tomorrow* fingers crossed that nothing nasty happens.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Wonderful news!
Fingers, toes and paws crossed here.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Fingers crossed here then that he's home tomorrow. 

Send him our love and best wishes xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Very much hoping you can have him home tomorrow HP x


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Glad to hear Mr HP is on the mend & hopefully home now if not very soon. 

Well done for doing the injections, i really don't do needles so couldn't do it. 
My mum is diabetic so she's doing her own.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Did hubby manage to get home yesterday been thinking of you both hope everything is going well


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Any news? I was coming in to say "Happy Homecoming" but don't want to jump the gun here.......xxxxxxx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We got home at 7.45pm last night, he still has the drain in and a nurse came in this afternoon to check it and will call in again tomorrow, we have to back to hospital on Friday hopefully it will be removed.

His doing well, not in much pain and slept well last night, he's eating much better. I'm so happy to have him home and looking so much better.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Welcome Home Mr HP


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

This is good news.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Glad to hear that.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Ahh glad to hear he's home and doing better now! Must be a relief


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

So pleased for you both that he’s home


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

So pleased he is home and doing well


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank You All...it's such a relieve to have him home.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

So glad to hear he's home, HP!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Brilliant news!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Happy to hear Mr HP is home with you


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Great news!!! Well done!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

So pleased he is home, I bet he feels so much more relaxed now he is in familiar surroundings and home with you HP.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

So happy to read the news. xx


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Excellent news! x


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

That's great news I bet you are so relieved also visiting someone in hospital seems to take it's toll on the visitor I know when I have visited close family members over a long period I was worn out


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

That’s lovely news.
I’m delighted for you both.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Brilliant news - his recovery should do really well at home and it will be so much easier on you too. I have spent from November until May at the hospital daily either with my grandson or my mother in law and it absolutely wore me out, especially as i was still working aswell!

Hopefully you will both find it easier now x


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Glad to hear he’s home and doing well.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Glad to hear he is home and getting stronger. Keep up the good work Nurse HP


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Life should be easier for you both now as IME being in hospital (as well as visiting especially when the patient is feeling so poorly) is exhausting!

Peace and quiet in the comfort of his own home will surely aid his recovery


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

So glad Mr HP is home now and feeling better, he should recover even quicker now he is home


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

How is hubby feeling this morning hope he is eating well and getting a good night's sleep


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hope the hospital appointment has gone well today.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ForestWomble said:


> Hope the hospital appointment has gone well today.


The drain has to stop in a little longer so he has to go back on Monday, but he is feeling well in himself and is eating well.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> The drain has to stop in a little longer so he has to go back on Monday, but he is feeling well in himself and is eating well.


Thank you for the update and good to hear Mr HP is feeling well in himself and is eating well.

Hope you are doing OK and looking after yourself.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm so pleased to hear hes doing so well. May he continue to go from strength to strength xx


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> The drain has to stop in a little longer so he has to go back on Monday, but he is feeling well in himself and is eating well.


That's great to hear, glad to hear he's eating well again


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you for the update and good to hear Mr HP is feeling well in himself and is eating well.
> 
> *Hope you are doing OK and looking after yourself.*


I am, I just wish could go to bed at night, normally he sleeps on the right side of the bed, but as the drain is on his right hip and taped to his leg he has to sleep on the left side, so he needs to sleep on my side of the bed, since my stroke I can't sleep on my right side so I'm sleeping in my nice cozy chair until the drain is removed.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im glad he's doing better but a shame abut the drain having to stay in for longer.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> I am, I just wish could go to bed at night, normally he sleeps on the right side of the bed, but as the drain is on his right hip and taped to his leg he has to sleep on the left side, so he needs to sleep on my side of the bed, since my stroke I can't sleep on my right side so I'm sleeping in my nice cozy chair until the drain is removed.


Can't you "top and tail"? That way, you can sleep on your preferred side too.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Poor you I hope your managing to get some sleep in your cosy chair,sounds like Mr HP is doing very well


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

So glad that all seems to be going well.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Hope hubby and you are doing well lets hope he has his drain out today


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Hope the drain comes out today, it can`t be good for you sleeping in a chair! x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Just came on to wish you both well for today. Hope the drain can come out today and you can start going to bed again.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We went to hospital again this morning for more blood tests and after been there nearly 4 hours they finally decided to take the drain out.  He is feeling much better, so now we wait for an appointment to see the surgeon in 2 or 3 weeks to see how things are progressing. Fingers crossed everything will be alright.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

That’s good news. Here’s hoping the good news continues to flow. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi HP and hubby, been following your thread for sometime now.
Hurray, drain is out:Singing
This is great news indeed, very happy for you both :Singingx


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

That is great news. Here's hoping the good news keeps coming.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Great news! Enjoy sleeping in your bed tonight HP!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Good news


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Everything tightly crossed here


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Great news hope Mr HP continues to improve he will probably feel a lot more comfortable with the drain out


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> We went to hospital again this morning for more blood tests and after been there nearly 4 hours they finally decided to take the drain out.  He is feeling much better, so now we wait for an appointment to see the surgeon in 2 or 3 weeks to see how things are progressing. Fingers crossed everything will be alright.


xxxxxx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank You Everyone


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

That's really good to hear! 

Hope you appointment with them goes well and he's given the all clear


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

How's he feeling? How are YOU doing?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

lorilu said:


> How's he feeling? How are YOU doing?


I'm fine just a little worn out.. OH is doing OK but he's very tried and has gone back to bed for a few hours.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Pleased you are doing okay you are both going to be tired it's takes it out of you when a close family member is ill I would try and nap when Mr HP is napping


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> I'm fine just a little worn out.. OH is doing OK but he's very tried and has gone back to bed for a few hours.


Glad to hear he is doing OK - sleep and rest are very healing and will help with his recovery. How is his appetite going? Try and look after yourself too


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Hope you will get some rest too.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Glad to hear he is doing OK - sleep and rest are very healing and will help with his recovery. * How is his appetite going? *Try and look after yourself too


He's eating well, but sometimes his gets an upset tummy, but when you think what they have done to him I'm not surprised.

I'm trying to look after myself, I think when we see the surgeon on the July 9th. he may be able to do more things himself as long as the mesh they put in where they had to part of his stomach away as well has taken, at the moment he can't lift anything, stretch up or pick up anything off the floor or twist round too far, so it's hard work at times.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Blooming hard on you with your balance not being what it was. You'll be exhausted. Have you any help at all?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Take Care of yourself HP. As @rona asked can you get / do you have any help?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Blooming hard on you with your balance not being what it was. You'll be exhausted. *Have you any help at all?*





ForestWomble said:


> Take Care of yourself HP. As @rona asked can you get / do you have any help?


No... I'm doing OK really... I'm doing what I feel I can do, what I don't feel like dong just doesn't get done. OH and myself are the most important everything else can wait.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> No... I'm doing OK really... I'm doing what I feel I can do, what I don't feel like dong just doesn't get done. OH and myself are the most important everything else can wait.


Just the right attitude to get you through. Well done! xxxx


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> He's eating well, but sometimes his gets an upset tummy, but when you think what they have done to him I'm not surprised.
> 
> I'm trying to look after myself, I think when we see the surgeon on the July 9th. he may be able to do more things himself as long as the mesh they put in where they had to part of his stomach away as well has taken, at the moment he can't lift anything, stretch up or pick up anything off the floor or twist round too far, so it's hard work at times.


Good news that he is eating well, hopefully the upsets will become less frequent as time goes on or he will discover which foods agree or disagree with him. You are doing a brilliant job of looking after him and as others have said who cares if some jobs don't get done as long as you are both safe, got enough food and can manage the basics the rest can wait.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Update.....

OH is doing well, he is eating much better and has put a little weight back on but he has a long way to go to get back to the weight he was, he is doing a few light things around the house, and has been pottering in the garden, I am watching him so he doesn't do anything he shouldn't but his happy doing what he can. We are both sleeping better, which is helping us.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Update.....
> 
> OH is doing well, he is eating much better and has put a little weight back on but he has a long way to go to get back to the weight he was, he is doing a few light things around the house, and has been pottering in the garden, I am watching him so he doesn't do anything he shouldn't but his happy doing what he can. We are both sleeping better, which is helping us.


Thanks for the excellent update!!!!! So glad he is able to get doing a few little things. that alone will help..because it helps mentally as well to feel productive or purposeful again.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Brilliant news.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

So pleased it is all going in the right direction for you both


----------



## Arnie83 (Dec 6, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> Update.....
> 
> OH is doing well, he is eating much better and has put a little weight back on but he has a long way to go to get back to the weight he was, he is doing a few light things around the house, and has been pottering in the garden, I am watching him so he doesn't do anything he shouldn't but his happy doing what he can. We are both sleeping better, which is helping us.


Just popped in to see how things were going, and this is happy news. Take it easy, and stay positive about the future just getting gradually better; I'm sure a mindset like that really does help. Best wishes to you both.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OH goes to see his surgeon tomorrow afternoon, so we'll know more about how things are going. Fingers crossed for good news.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Fingers and toes crossed for you both. Hope it all goes well and it's good news


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Everything crossed here for good news. Will be thinking of you both xx


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Wishing you well for tomorrow x


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Fingers, toes and paws crossed here.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sending positive vibes for tomorrow.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Best vibes for you all .


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Good luck and all the best for tomorrow.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hope all goes well tomorrow x


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Happy Paws said:


> OH goes to see his surgeon tomorrow afternoon, so we'll know more about how things are going. Fingers crossed for good news.


Happy Paws and hubby, good luck with tomorrow :Cat
Veronica x


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Hope all goes well when Mr HP sees his surgeon. x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone, we didn't sleep much last night just worrying that everything is going to be OK.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Every thing crossed for you both


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Good luck to you and Mr HP for later on today will be thinking of you both:Kiss


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Good luck for today HP, thinking of you both x


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

XXXXXXX


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We are home.... good and bad news it looks like it may have spread to his liver as there is a 1 cm. spot on it, so he has to have a MIR to check it out, but the tumor was completely removed with a good margin removed round it, the lymph nodes have also been removed and* no* sign of cancer spreading there, so we hoping his liver is going to be OK. The surgeon was very happy with how OH is doing and will see him again in 4 months unless the MIR scan comes up with something nasty. We are feeling much happier at the moment.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Lovely to read you are feeling much happier now and the surgeon is pleased with Mr HPs progress. Lots of positive thoughts that the Liver spot turns out to be nothing to be concerned about and the next time you need to see the surgeon again is not for another 4 months. x


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

That’s a lot of good news. No wonder you feel so much happier.
You’ve come a long way and overcome a tremendous amount.
Shame the spot on his liver had to spoil it. However, it’s very small and an obstacle you can deal with “if” you have to.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm glad things are looking positive he is lucky to have such a lovely supportive wife. I hope the liver is ok x


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Very glad to hear it was mostly good news. Keep buggering on Mr HP


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Glad to hear it was positive overall, everything crossed the liver spot is nothing to worry about x


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Glad they were pleased with his progress and that they had mostly good news for you.

At least the spot on the liver is on their radar so even if something has to be done it will be high priority.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

That's good that they're happy with his progress so far. It's good though that they are looking into his liver, that way you will know for sure.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Great news for you and MR HP the surgeon seems really happy with his progress


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm so pleased to hear the surgeon is happy with how your OH is doing, hope the spot on the liver turns out to be nothing to worry about HP xx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> I'm so pleased to hear the surgeon is happy with how your OH is doing,* hope the spot on the liver turns out to be nothing to worry about HP* xx


That's whats I'm hoping as I have had one on my mine for over 3 years, I just go every 6 months for a scan to check it's not growing.


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi Happy Paw and husband, so happy for you both. Echoing Lurcherlad's words, his "liver is on the radar" and being proactively monitored. Time to celebrate, I think :Kiss
Veronica x


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Wishing your husband a speedy recovery, hoping it all sorts itself out and sending you love x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OH has just had a phone call from the hospital and he has a MIR scan next Tuesday. Not sure if we should be worried or not as they have moved very quickly.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> OH has just had a phone call from the hospital and he has a MIR scan next Tuesday. Not sure if we should be worried or not as they have moved very quickly.


Better to know sooner. xxxx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Good that your'e not kept waiting, prayers for good news.xxx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

lorilu said:


> Better to know sooner. xxxx





SusieRainbow said:


> Good that your'e not kept waiting, prayers for good news.xxx


I'm glad he doesn't have to wait to long, it was just a shock when they phoned and said next Tuesday.

We can't complain how fast they have been treating him.

And some people moan about the NHS, at the moment we can't fault them.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> I'm glad he doesn't have to wait to long, it was just a shock when they phoned and said next Tuesday.
> 
> We can't complain how fast they have been treating him.
> 
> And some people moan about the NHS, at the moment we can't fault them.


It's just a precaution, after what he's been through, better safe than sorry, try not to worry. I know that's easier said than done.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Do not worry yet and it is good they are acting quickly.
Best wishes.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> OH has just had a phone call from the hospital and he has a MIR scan next Tuesday. Not sure if we should be worried or not as they have moved very quickly.


IME certain things are just automatically fast tracked and given OH's recent surgery he will be whisked through, even if the medics aren't particularly concerned.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> IME certain things are just automatically fast tracked and given OH's recent surgery he will be whisked through, even if the medics aren't particularly concerned.


This is true, after I had cancer, they found blood in my urine and I was whisked off to urology faster than you could say breathe. It was just a kidney infection, but they don't take any chances when you have a history of cancer. Same when I had loose stools, straight off for a camera up the bum.


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Happy Paws and hubby, agree with everyone on this thread. We will all be sending positive vibes and await news. Keep going, keep well and strong.
Veronica x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Again Thank You All for your support, You have no idea how much it means to us, that I can pour my heart out to you. It would very a lonely with out you all.


----------

